# Believe it or not ....



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

There are two MX Leaders on eBay right now.

a 57 and a 58.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

too big for you. Hey, wait a minute......!!!!!!!!!

b21


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I always feel so priveleged to be present for those "light bulb" moments!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Why must these listings taunt me so! I see an MX Leader pop up and get all excited. Then I see the sizes and I begin to :cryin:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*It's*



toomanybikes said:


> I always feel so priveleged to be present for those "light bulb" moments!!


only a 20 watt tho:idea: 

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> only a 20 watt tho:idea:
> 
> b21


what am I missing? my bulb must be extinguished.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

innergel said:


> what am I missing? my bulb must be extinguished.



You should try one of those compact flourescents - you'd only need - like - a 7 watt!!

If I see one in your size I'll pm you , not post it here.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Actually the 57 cm*



innergel said:


> Why must these listings taunt me so! I see an MX Leader pop up and get all excited. Then I see the sizes and I begin to :cryin:


is a fraudulent auction, beware. He had an auction up, cancelled all the bids, including mine, cancelled the auction (or had it cancelled, don't know) and then tried to sell me the frame for $550, assuring me that he would set it up through an "EBAY agent". WHen I wrote back that non EBAY auctions cannot be done through EBAY, he never got back to me and reposted the auction. Buyer Beware

b21


----------

